# Boot Brands



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Vans
Nike
32
Celsius

The Nikes are about as good as your going to find....

I personally own the Vans Cirro, and my girl has the womens Nike boots. She was going to get the Vans Veil boot, but went with the Nike.

But ultimately you should try some on and see what fits you. Remember that the boot should fit a little bit snug for packing out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll add with

Ride
Salomon
Burton
K2
Forum


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks, any brands to stay away from?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Burton 
Salomon 
Forum


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

....waiting for the words to fly


it all depends if the boot fits your foot. Salomons may be the best for you and 32 the worst. I had some 32 boots for the last couple years, and the ones i tried on this year all fit weird, so i ended up going with some k2 boots


----------



## mattus123 (Jun 1, 2009)

i have a pair of K2s and they are super comfy
awsome boot.

wen it comes to buying boots thou, different brands generally make different shaped boots..
like im pretty sure burton make a wider boot, while salomon make a low boot

so depending on your foot size/shape different boots iwll suit u differently


----------

